# 1-Andro Rx log/review/journey/whatever...



## evanps (Mar 13, 2011)

Day 1

So I really wanted to do my first injectable cycle, got access to all the AAS I want but I'm real skiddish about mail order so I've had a hard time getting the ancillaries I need to feel comfortable running a test-e cycle..... It was getting to be too much hassle, missed my time line and with work and grad school and all that I decided on a second OTC oral cycle. Did a H-drol cycle last year for recomp, liked the results so I decided to try 1-Andro to try and tighten things ups, get some more definition and at the very least maintain weight or gain a little. 

Stats are as follows:
Age: 24
Wt: 157lb (today)
BF%: 9.9 (Today. 3 measurement method with calipers, prob not totally accurate but I'll be using the same to gauge changes.)
Experience: ~10yrs weight/cardio training. One cycle h-drol/propadrol. 

A quick before pic (from today):


Overall goal is to shift from high rep endurance type lifting to really work on strength and mass but I intend to keep a pretty strict cardio regimen going to hopefully trim things up. Keep calories at least maintenance, maybe a tad higher. I'm a little atypical as I really can't f****in stand a lot of extra weight so I don't bulk/cut like most. I try to keep a consistent composition, gains are slow this way but It works best for more (at least mentally lol).

Anyway going with straight 600mg doses for a month, won't be changing supps otherwise. I only take a multi, b-complex and EFAs. Will use Ironmag's e-control for PCT.

Started first dose today and training looked like this:

Cardio: 2.4 miles at about 8mph (park run, hell yes!)

Weights:
Standing EZ bar curls:
95lb x 10
95lb x 10
95lb x 7
100lb x 7
Close grip bench:
135lb x 10
135lb x 8
145lb x 6
145lb x 6
Seated dumbell curls:
45lb x 7
40lb x 9
40lb x 8
Weighted dips:
35lb x 12
45lb x 8
45lb x 8
Supinated bent over row:
155lb x 12
185lb x 8
185lb x 9
Rack lockouts:
225lb x 8
225lb x 8
245lb x 3 (drop set to 225lb x 5 more reps)

I try to superset with first two movements, slow down the pace a little thereafter but usually maintain a very quick pace. lol I'm the asshole at the gym who doesn't have time to talk.

Like I said I'm busy as hell lately so I'm not going to log my entire diet here, but if anyone's interested feel free to comment/suggest/question, whatever lol.


----------



## ROID (Mar 13, 2011)

Looking good man and I mean that in a homosexual way


----------



## evanps (Mar 13, 2011)

ROID said:


> Looking good man and I mean that in a homosexual way



bahaha......I thought a shot of the body glove undies might be a little too provocative but I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## evanps (Mar 15, 2011)

Day 2-3

Not much to say really. Work both days, 12 hr shifts so I'm dead on my feet by the end of the day. Managed to keep a relatively clean diet, havent gotten to eat as often as I'd like. Dog tired, one more day of work and then hopefully a few days to split the gym wide open. 

I do want to add one thing to my log, heh heh, cause I think everyone's got their own aural supplement for the gym... Gonna start throwing in some samples from my gym playlist every day. Just to spice this boring shit up a bit. 

On a side note I felt particularly aggressive today, that could either be the stress of work , nicotine fits, the fact that I'm a stim freak or less likely a little of the 1-Andro.....or some combination thereof...... Mood felt a lot like this: 

YouTube - (New!) The Acacia Strain - The Impaler (off of 'Wormwood')

Check it!
If this doesn't add a pound or two to your lifts then you're dead inside.


----------



## evanps (Mar 18, 2011)

*Days 4-6*

Day 4: work, more homework, nothin worth mentioning.

Day 5: finally to the gym. Not really noticing anything, not that I expect anything at this point. Lot of stress so plenty of aggression to fuel me. Anyway I decided to add an NO product. I HATE buying anything from GNC but after all the work and stress of school I needed the pick me up I so love from NO supps so I grabbed some Superpump before I hit the gym.

Anyway, training looked something like this:

Cardio:
Park run, 1m jog/run then 2.4 miles of intervals. Total time of bout 30min.

Barbell bent-over row:
225lb X 8
205lb x 9
205lb x 9
205lb x 8

Hanging leg raise:
15lb x 10
15lb x 10
15lb x 10

One arm row:
65lb x 12
70lb x 10
80lb x 9

Weighted russian twist:
45lb x 20 
45lb x 20
45lb x 20

neutral grip pull up:
bw x 8
bw x 8
bw x 5

Then some wheel roll-outs.

Day 6: Felt like hell this morning, very lethargic and nauseated (not because of st. pattys day either lol). I took my andro way before I ate so idk if that's related. Managed to get moving and got a decent workout, did cardio after weights.

Standing Push press:
95lb x 10
105lb x 6
95lb x 6

Barbell bench:
155lb x 10
165lb x 8
175lb x 8

Arnold press:
25lb x 10
35lb x 10
35lb x 9

Dumbbell flye:
50lb x 10
50lb x 8
50lb x 9

cable upright row:
120lb x 12
140lb x 10
160lb x 8

cardio:
park, 2 miles in just under 20 min.

weight today was 157, down 2lb from day 1.

Overall I can't report any sides or noticeable effects but the last few days have been crazy stressful with work/school. Diets been good though and got a lot of things out of the way now so hopefully i'll get back my usual intensity. A lot of my lifts seem off too but this is a completely new routine for me. trying to hit 6-10 rep range and haven't trained for strength gains in forever so I don't have a lot to look at as far as starting weights for each movement. I'm really happy with my endurance and this routine once i get in the rhythm but I'm crazy weak so please chime in any time!! I'm here for advice/criticism/straight-up ass ripping if I need it lol


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 18, 2011)

Maybe throw in some Super sets and drop or triple drop sets. Your workout seems too comfortable. Max out the muscle to complete failure/exhaustion. Take it to the limit! Im just about on the same day as you (10th) but going at 800mg. Keep on writing. It would be great to compare your results. 

The weakness will pass. I had to drink a redbull for a couple of days . Then the next you know I turned green and HULK MASH!!!

Best of luck dude


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 18, 2011)

Id try to get some more rest and maybe cut a little time off your workouts. For your workouts id make sure they are high intensity and make sure you send a signal to your body to make muscle. 1test wich I think is what your taking will make you lethargic, so a pre-workout drink might not be a bad investment at all.


----------



## evanps (Mar 19, 2011)

*Day 7*

Felt much better today. No cardio, I'm probably the only person I know who loves cardio but i feel like its taking too much from my lifts, so for now just three days a wk steady state running or intervals. Anyway lift looked like this:

Back squat:
225lb x 8
245lb x 8
265lb x 8
275lb x 5

Standing ham curls: (super-set with extensions)
40lb x 8
50lb x 8
50lb x 8

leg extensions:
160lb x 8
160lb x 8
175lb x8

Dead lift:
225lb x 8
245lb x 8
245lb x 6

Standing calf raise:
500lb x 10
520lb x 8
520lb x8

I realize some of these lifts prob seem pretty weak but I'm seeing obvious changes in strength. Squats were particularly higher than my usual today and I felt like I had way better control over the weight. Like I said before I'm still getting comfortable with some of these lifts (deads in particular, havent done this consistently in a long time) but I'm pretty pleased with what I'm getting done. I had some back injuries way back from deads so I'm taking my time with advances in weight so I've got my form on par. 

Feels like today I may be noticing the andro, when I left the gym I felt like I'd had a good workout but I'm basically ready for more at this point, less than two hrs later. 

Weight was 162lb today but I lifted way later than usual so I had a lot more food/water in me than usual. I eat and shit like its my job lol so it's not uncommon for me to see my weight fluctuate a few lbs from day to day. 

Anyway, feeling a lot more positive about this cycle and new routine and as usual throw me some feedback.. def feel like I could hit my legs harder if anyone suggests an added movement or set/rep changes. 

Oh... almost forgot a piece of my soundtrack haha

YouTube - MESHUGGAH - Bleed 
Hell yes!!


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 19, 2011)

you look bigger than 154. How tall are you?


----------



## evanps (Mar 20, 2011)

5'8" usually stay pretty close to 160, rarely less than 155


----------



## evanps (Mar 22, 2011)

*day 8-10*

No time in the gym, worked the last three days. Can't say much for any bad sides, and I'm not sure if this is typical for 1-andro but my appetite....holy hell! 

I eat a lot anyway, but at this point its almost criminal. The last 3 days I wake up starving and stay that way. I'm managing to stay pretty clean and macros are sticking right around 40/40/20, which is a feat of its own with work. Well over maintenance though. 

I came into this thinking I'd stick to maintenance, try to take advantage of some of the fat loss ppl are mentioning with 1-andro and really concentrate on strength changes..... but I'm going to go with this, stay as clean as I can and keep going with my gut... literally. 

Suppose I may not see as much as i had hoped for more definition but I feel great overall! Really amped to see what happens in the gym tomorrow..... feel free to hit me up with advice/questions.

oh yeah....Today's soundtrack: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmP7TYtDVUU


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 23, 2011)

How did the WO go today? I'm on day 14. went from 600mg 1st week, 800mg 2nd week and the start of this week at 1g. Might stay at 1g and take it to the bank. also included the ATD yesterday to control the E since at  the highest dose. 

Hows your strength? How about your energy? Endurance? Have you lost or gained weight? The hunger thing might just be because you already are eating 5-6x a day?


----------



## evanps (Mar 23, 2011)

Work out was great today man! Strength is for sure up, pushed myself to the point of exhaustion with bi/tris today. Think Im really starting to feel some of the effects now. Recovered pretty good at this point too, just tore through a rotisserie chicken lol.  I'll post more later with my routine. I'm up to 160 now on day 11, thats +3lb from day one.


----------



## Bobbyt450 (Mar 23, 2011)

Im a week away from finishing the 4 week cycle of 600mg an i must say im happy with andro . Really feeling it now its like every work out my strength goes up on almost every exercise im noticing i gotta start on a higher weight than i usually do . Im the same way with you bro im 5'8 only 160lbs but ive been told im around 180ish from a few ppl . I stepped on the scale next to my buddy one time an he was the same weight as i was but it was literally shocking that we were the same . Best of luck on the cycle !


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 23, 2011)

evanps said:


> Work out was great today man! Strength is for sure up, pushed myself to the point of exhaustion with bi/tris today. Think Im really starting to feel some of the effects now. Recovered pretty good at this point too, just tore through a rotisserie chicken lol.  I'll post more later with my routine. I'm up to 160 now on day 11, thats +3lb from day one.



Nice work man! What was the weight you pushed? I noticed you said you didnt get to the gym for three days? Damn that must suck. You should be hitting it after work anyways. Its not going to do the work for you.


----------



## evanps (Mar 23, 2011)

*day 11*

Overall a great workout, this routine I'm doing seems a little haphazard but I made it myself with a lot of thought. Taking into mind what my goals were and what I know is going to keep me motivated I came up with 4 days per week with two weeks of varying lifts that I'm cycling through. 

Anyway here's todays:

Cardio:
Park run again (god I'm glad winter is coming to an end!) 2.4 miles over about 15-20 min. 

Standing Hammer curls: (super-set w/ crushers)
50lb x 10
55lb x 8
60lb x 8
65lb x 7
65lb x 5

EZ Bar skull crusher:
85lb x 10
90lb x 9
95lb x 8
105lb x 5

Close-grip chin up: (superset with pushups)
3 slow sets to failure

Box/raised pushups: (narrow hand position on boxes and ball)
3 slow sets to failure 

Seated dumbell curls:(superset with pull downs)
45lb x 6
40lb x 6
45lb x 6

Cable/rope pull downs:
120lb x 10
140lb x 6
130lb x 7


So took everything just about as far as i could stand. These numbers may not seem outrageous to most but if you look at my weights/reps on my first set or two of each lift you can see I tend to start well below what I could/need to do. I'm judging my starting points on previous weights in my other routines and I'm way underestimating the weight I can handle. I'm def seeing strides in strength and today I really had it in me to keep pushing, could barely pull my shirt off later. 

Really like the intensity I'm getting and recovery was so much better today. a

wt today is 160lb, +3 from starting. 
BF% is 8.7 somewhere around 1% below starting (give or take a little)

Pretty excited about the changes I can actually see too. I'm sure most of you know its not easy to notice changes in yourself but I'm def noticing a diff in the mirror even on day 11. 

I've got more body measurements I'll post and compare possibly on day 15 but for sure at the end of the cycle, as well as graphs for avg weight on each exercise I'll import from my iphone so we can see numbers for strength gains. 

My musical supplements today: 
YouTube - Bloodbath - Like Fire 
F%^k yea!


----------



## evanps (Mar 23, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Nice work man! What was the weight you pushed? I noticed you said you didnt get to the gym for three days? Damn that must suck. You should be hitting it after work anyways. Its not going to do the work for you.



totally agree man but I work 12hr shifts on my feet all day wrestling 400lb pts who cant do so much as wipe their own ass... I got nothin left when I'm done for the day. Tried it before doin some light cardio or lifts afterward but it just drains me in the long run and i got no intensity on my days off. Long as I get my 4 days in I'm happy.


----------



## evanps (Mar 24, 2011)

*Day 12*

Good day all around, still not exactly got that "tearing down walls" intensity but I'm feelin good. I'm usually a pretty aggressive guy but today was one of those workouts that don't really give me that rush. 

Cardio:
damn treadmill. 20min intervals 4-9mph.

Barbell Shrug:
275lb x 8
295lb x 8
295lb x 8
305lb x 10 
a little note, this is one of those lifts If I can get it off the floor I can pretty much do it. Kinda hard to burn out without tearing something so I take it slow, good form and concentrate on the down resistance. 

Bicycle kick: (superset/alternated w/ flye)
3 sets to failure 

Seated reverse flye:
30lb x 10
35lb x 9
35lb x 9

abcoaster: (superset/alternate with rows)
50lb x 15 (x3, forward and both sides)
50lb x 15
50lb x 12
Hate these gimmicky "ab-blaster super-xl six-pack ultra-ripped" torture racks chuck norris and his buddies are always pushing but this thing is great when u can get the form down. 

cable low row: 
160lb x 10
170lb x 8
170lb x 7 
->drop to 160 for 3 final reps

weighted swiss ball crunch:
45lb x 12
45lb x12
45lb x 12
another one of those form kinda deals in my mind. 

Anyway, like I said not one of those pump inspiring, jacked-up WOs but still kept my intensity. Weight today was 159.5lb. Got a growing sense of, idk, guess you could say well-being the last few days.

I'm not complaining because I'm pretty happy with the motivation I've got and strides in strength but I'd like to feel a little more "kick" from the 1-andro. Possibly I'm not all the way there yet but in either case I'd like to see a little more. Considering upping the dose or extending my cycle a couple weeks. 

TJ, if you're readin let me know if you're feeling a diff in the higher dosages? Anyone else recommend a longer cycle/higher dose? As per usual anyone else throw me some suggestions/comments. 

and of course some musical inspiration :
YouTube - Snoop Dogg, Lil Jon & Ice Cube - Go To Church (DIRTY, UNCENSORED)


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah man If you scroll up and read an earlier post of mine you see when and how I increased the dose. 1g WORKS FOR ME what works for me doesnt work of eveyone.. But i also included the e-con 2x a day at the start of the 2ndweek. around the 14th day it kicked in for me. I think you need to start doing a more aggressive WO. Youre messing around with lite movements. The only exercise you seem to hit hard was the shrugs. You need that pump when you attack weights to give the dro a reason to work.


My WO was brought to you by Rick Ross. TAKE IT TO THE LIMIT!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qk2jeE1LOn8


----------



## Bobbyt450 (Mar 24, 2011)

Reading your post tjtj an it made me start thinking like that " what if " factor like taking 800 to a G of this stuff would be better for me . Sometimes a bigger dose isnt always better an a lower amount will be just as good in some cases . Like i said earlyer i see results but could there me more you know , next time we will see !


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2011)

there are many factors involved with PH's converting in your body, it varies for each individual, my general rule is if you're not feeling much from 1-Andro at 600mg bump it to 800mg, and if that still does not help then bump it up to 1g, I have not heard of anyone taking it past 1gm though.


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 24, 2011)

ROID said:


> Looking good man and I mean that in a homosexual way


 
HAHAHAHA, man this comment in combination with your avatar had me laughing my ass off. good stuff


----------



## evanps (Mar 24, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> I think you need to start doing a more aggressive WO. Youre messing around with lite movements.



I agree. and I'm not going to make excuses either, I find myself feeling pretty lame with some of the movements I'm doing.... put together something i thought would hit the major groups and give me something fresh to work with. But fresh isnt cuttin it.


----------



## evanps (Mar 25, 2011)

*Day 13*

Cardio:
20 min on TM at 6.5mph

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder press:(superset w/ bench)
35lb x 10
45lb x 8
50lb x 3 -> drop to 45lb x 3
45lb x 5

Dumbbell bench:
60lb x 10
65lb x 8
70lb x 7
75lb x 4

bent arm lateral raise:(superset w/ incline)
35lb x 10
40lb x 10
45lb x 8
45lb x 7

Incline barbell bench:
95lb x 10
115lb x 7
115lb x 8
120lb x 4

dumbbell front raise:(superset w/ crossover)
30lb x 8
30lb x 8
30lb x 8

Cable Crossover:
70lb x 8
80lb x 8
80lb x 7

Felt excellent today, lagged a little on my cardio because I really wanted to grab some weights and TM bores me to death. Overall still feelin pretty good, starting to feel a little more kick when it comes to lifting. 

I keep hearing about my intensity on here, and I admit some spots are lacking but truth is I'm just straight up weak. Not happy with these numbers but I'm really pushing myself. Like I said I've not pushed myself for strength since I can remember and this is what I'm looking to gain most from this cycle. 

I'm not going to get any bigger as weak as I am so I wanna set myself up to handle more weight. And of course its a confidence thing. I'm in better shape than I've been in years but I don't have near the strength I did before college ruined me lol. 

Managed a few pics today, grainy but somethin else to gauge progress:


As always hit me up with comments/suggestions/questions...

Sore shoulders and chest brought to you in part by:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oj6XLeIu8c


----------



## evanps (Mar 27, 2011)

*day 14-15*

Work of course, missed legs yesterday. That kills me, I'm a little obsessive. Was all primed and ready for the gym after work yesterday and they were closing by the time I got there. Ready to tear down walls when I got home..... Anyway, gonna get back to it tomorrow. Still hating the idea I missed a day....... 

As far as effects I NEVER have the drive to do anything after work but yesterday I was more than ready for it. Same for today but I"m going to cut my losses and get back to it early tomorrow as usual. Noticed a little acne but I get that anyway so I'm not positive it can be attributed to the andro. lol and I had a busted cap in my bottle today, have to say the taste of raw andro isn't all that unpleasant.  That's all I got.... anyone else?


----------



## brato (Mar 27, 2011)

Well I'm new here, and I don't want it sound like I'm telling you what to/not to do.

That being said, you stated that your goal is strength but the workouts you post aren't really strength builders. Too many acc. movements. When I think of power I don't think of cable crossover, see what I mean?

Just my $0.02


----------



## evanps (Mar 27, 2011)

brato said:


> Well I'm new here, and I don't want it sound like I'm telling you what to/not to do.
> 
> That being said, you stated that your goal is strength but the workouts you post aren't really strength builders. Too many acc. movements. When I think of power I don't think of cable crossover, see what I mean?
> 
> Just my $0.02



Agreed. I've worked in compound movements, Most definitely not enough to suit everyone else's taste here I'm sure. I've got my own twisted set of reasoning for what I did (I'm a ranter and a little crazy so I won't go into it) 

But I'm asking for advice and I'm going to take it and throw in some more compound movements this week.


----------



## evanps (Mar 28, 2011)

*Day 16*

Felt it today. lots of energy to spare. was going to post some graphs for my midpoint but I'm going to hold off until the whole thing is done... they look great though, love seeing those lines go straight up! 

Cardio:
TM 20 min at 6.5mph (bored as hell with this TM, just cant give it enough to be satisfied)

Standing EZ bar curl:(superset w/ close-grip)
100lb x 9
100lb x 8
105lb x 7
110lb x 5

Close-grip bench:
155lb x 6
145lb x 8
145lb x 7
155lb x 5

Standing dumbbell curls:(superset w/dip)
45lb x 8
45lb x 6
50lb x 5

Weighted dips:
45lb x 10
55lb x 7
55lb x 7

supinated bent row:
235lb x 6
225lb x 6
225lb x 6

Rack lockout:
235lb x 10
255lb x 10
265lb x 8

Had a little left so I finished up with a few sets of close-grip chin ups and diamond push ups to failure. 

Got a cyst on my wrist bahaha, and tweaked it the other day at work so it was killin me this morning but still happy with the weights. screwed up on weights for supinated rows too but was a very good surprise.... judged the weight to load on last wks weights but was actually looking at the log for rack lockouts so I went WAY up lol. Had to put on the straps to hold it but I kept my form and when I finished and realized what I did I was happy as hell.

Strength is crazy good at this point (at least for me) wish I had the drive to get all my graphs up. Pretty good pumps today too. 

Overall, I'm really happy with strength changes at what is mid-way thru my cycle. On top of that I'm pretty impressed with body measurements.... if not a little puzzled. Here they are:

Abdomen: 31.5", no change from start of cycle
Arms: 15", + 0.5" from start (lil ass arms I know)
Chest: 38", + 0.5" from start
Thigh, calf: no change from start of cycle
weight: 159lb, +2lb from start
Now heres the part that gets me.... BF% today was 7%,, -2% from start. 

First of all I don't think I look near that lean so I'm sure that's not exactly accurate BUT I've used the same measurement spots, same calculator and same calipers every time I've checked it so the changes are confusing me... I try to be as consistent as possible but I'm not seeing this drop in BF% as a reliable measurement. 

Diet has been 3000-3500 cal/day, 40/40/20. Obviously there are incremental diffs some days but this is right around my typical maintenance or a little on the plus side...... I talk way to much I know..... anyway shoot me some comments/questions/whatever if anyone's out there. 

Distraction from a pain in the ass wrist brought to you by:
YouTube - Soulfly - Primitive - Pain


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 28, 2011)

You REALLY need help with your program man. 

Watch this ---> Bodybuilding.com - Dorian Yates - Blood & Guts 6 Week Trainer Main Page!
And if thats not your style try this one ---> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/kris-gethin-12-week-daily-trainer-week-1.html

Youre wasting your money with these WOs youre doing.


----------



## evanps (Mar 28, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> You REALLY need help with your program man.
> 
> Watch this ---> Bodybuilding.com - Dorian Yates - Blood & Guts 6 Week Trainer Main Page!
> And if thats not your style try this one ---> Bodybuilding.com - Kris Gethin 12-Week Daily Trainer - Week 1.
> ...



Can you be more specific? Weights? reps? movements all together? 

yea I watched the videos, appreciate the links but I'm more of a "teach me to fish" kinda thinker. I mean is what I'm doing completely useless? trash the whole thing?

I mean I understand I'm not doing whats typical but I feel pretty good about the changes I'm seeing......lol at least until I get on here


----------



## evanps (Mar 30, 2011)

*Day 17-18*

day 17: school all damn day

day 18:
Ok TJ, damnit. lol today was back, went almost exactly with the Dorian Yates routine u suggested. Only diff is I did two warm up sets on every lift. Of course still took everything to failure as before. 

Cardio:
30 min intervals

Dumbbell Pullover:
70lb x 10
65lb x 10
70lb x 7
Only complaint today is my wrist, had a hell of a time with these pullovers. Wasnt happy with this one but don't want to make an injury worse. 

Close grip pulldown:
130lb x 10
150lb x 10
170lb x 7

One arm row:
70lb x 10
75lb x 10
80lb x 8

Wide grip cable row:
130lb x 11
150lb x 10
160lb x 8

Barbell deadlift:
205lb x 10
225lb x 10
255lb x 9

Not impressive numbers, but I'm not ashamed to say these are improvements for me. Except for the pullovers I feel like I really took everything as far as I could. 

Anyway, I still feel like I'm getting stronger. Feel pretty damn good overall, a little harder and fuller, weight is still at 159lb today. Getting good pumps and aside from the boredom of having to do cardio inside, my endurance is still up.

As far as sides go I'm getting a little more acne and oily skin but otherwise I'm not noticing anything else. 

Thanks for the help TJ, let me know anything else you suggest. I'm hoping the added volume isn't going to be detrimental to this routine, just a personal preference... If anyone's out there hit me up.


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 30, 2011)

evanps said:


> day 17: school all damn day
> 
> day 18:
> Ok TJ, damnit. lol today was back, went almost exactly with the Dorian Yates routine u suggested. Only diff is I did two warm up sets on every lift. Of course still took everything to failure as before.
> ...



The numbers are looking good man. Tomorrow I will be doing day two of  Dorian Yates back WO. I finished the Krish Gethin 12wk program as a  priming and now hitting the Yates so We will be on the same page as far  as WO routine. Which is cool because Im and on day 21 of the dro too. I  havent seen any acne other than what seems normal to me. no sides for me  either but I included the ATD on day 14 just to keep the E in check.  

Its good youre feeling stronger and feeling good overall. I feel the same way, harder and fuller. Have you noticed being more vascular? I wouldnt get too caught up on the weight thing because its BF we care about not weight. Ive fluctuated from 179-180 every other day so It could be that I/WE could be trading fat for muscle. 

BTW how many weeks are you going for and @ how many mg?


----------



## evanps (Mar 30, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> . Have you noticed being more vascular? I wouldnt get too caught up on the weight thing because its BF we care about not weight. Ive fluctuated from 179-180 every other day so It could be that I/WE could be trading fat for muscle.
> 
> BTW how many weeks are you going for and @ how many mg?



I'm usually never too concerned about my body wt, I'm the same way, I'm very oriented on my BF% and it appears to be down at this point. My wt actually usually fluctuates way more normally so I'm seeing more consistency with the dro so ur prob right. 

I'm pretty vascular as it is (spec in my arms) but I've noticed more, not sure if its from the dro or from getting back on an NO product. 

At first I only intended to run for 30days at 600 but I feel like its just really kickin in the last few days so I'll prob place another order and extend another two wks. Not sure about dosage yet but I'd like to try 800, I feel good don't get me wrong, but I feel like I'm teetering right on that edge of a real kick. if that makes sense?I'm pretty happy bout getting my routine lined out too so I wanna put in another two wks with that and the dro. 

Gonna have to mix some of the movements this wk since I already hit bi/tri but will be totally on track with the Dorian stuff next wk.... I don't see that as an issue do you? like I'll have to hit chest/shoulders tom instead of chest/bi. Thanks again for the help and input


----------



## evanps (Apr 2, 2011)

*Day 19-21*

Day 19:
Lifted right after work, had to rush a bit more than usual but had a decent lift despite a rather hellish day. 

Decline Bench:
115lb x 12
135lb x 10
l65lb x 10

Incline Dumbbell press:
50lb x 11
65lb x 7

Flat Dumbbell flye:
45lb x 10
55lbx x 7

Dumbbell shoulder press:
40lb x 10
45lb x 5

Side lateral raise:
35lb x 12
45lb x 9

Pulley delt raise:
30lb x 10
40lb x 6

Felt pretty decent about this one, like I said, a little drained from work. 

Day 20: work of course, no time in the gym

Day 21: Felt pretty good about the things I did get done, but was just one of those days when shit kept gettin my way.... VERY aggressive/agitated today lol

Cardio:
15 min jog on TM (6.5mph)

Leg press:
270lb x 12
320b x 12
410lb x 10

Hack squat: no machine for this, and some bastard decided he needed to do a marathon with the smith machine so had to use barbell... awkward as hell for a few, never done it this way. 
185lb x 10
205lb x 10
225lb x 8

Seated leg curl:
85lb x 12
100lb x 12
115lb x 9

Stiff leg Deadlift:
205lb x 12
225lb x 12 (lil back pump here so possibly could do more weight)

Calf press:
500lb x 10
Three rest-pause sets:
520lb x 10 
520lb x 8
520lb x 6

Seated Calf raise:
140lb x 12
185lb x 11

Pretty decent day, got really pissed at the crowd there today and the friggin leg extension machine was busted (prob another moron doing marathon sets).
Really aggressive today all around, but this isnt really completely out of the norm for me. Could be andro, could just be me lol...... Not crazy excited about some of my numbers over the last couple workouts but they're still improvements for me so I'm relatively content. 

On another note I'm pretty excited about the other 1-andro results I'm seeing. Noticeable fullness and leaner look. Guy at work who I hadn't seen since before my cycle asked me twice what I've been doing. Said I was "more beastly" lol... and I'm getting a few extra squeezes on the guns from the women too  so apparently others are noticing my work. 

Still feelin pretty good all-around. Hit me up!


----------



## evanps (Apr 5, 2011)

*day 22-24*

*day 22:* work, no gym

*day 23:* Managed some cardio but was called in just as I walked into the gym....damnit.

*day 24:*

*Cardio:*
20 min TM and Elliptical

*Decline Bench:*
135lb x 12
145lb x 11
185lb x 7

*Dumbbell incline bench:*
50lb x 10
65lb x 7
65 lb x 5

*Flat dumbbell flye:*
55lb x 10
60lb x 7

*Concentration curls:*
40lb x 10
45lb x 6

*Standing curls:* try to use straight barbell but was KILLING my wrist so I went for the EZ bar. 
100lb x 8
105lb x 5 


Gotta say Ive always been about volume, i would have never consider doing just two movements for my bis. But at the end of these two I really don't think I could have lifted much else. Felt great. Chest and bis felt so much fuller than usual. Again, numbers aren't huge but I'm still moving up and up with the weights. Felt really good about getting everything to failure today too. Really used the full tank. 

wt was again at 159lb today. I feel great in and out of the gym now. So much more aggressive at times than usual but I'm not snappy or rude, if anything I'm calmer in that aspect. Have an overall good feeling through the day. 

Def liking the andro. still feel fuller, tighter, endurance is still good. Need to stretch better but I've got no complaints at this point.


----------



## evanps (Apr 7, 2011)

*day 25 and 26*

Day 25: Feel awesome in the gym now, my cardio is lacking though. I"m struggling to bring myself to spend any time on the TM, I'm too excited to expend myself on the weights. 

15 min warm up on elliptical 

Dumbbell Pullover:
65lb x 12
70lb x 10
80lb x 9

Close grip pulldown:
160lb x 10
180lb x 7

one arm row:
80lb x 10
85lb x 7

seated cable row:
170lb x 10
180lb x 6

Deadlift:
245lb x 8
255lb x 6

Really good day, feeling stronger and stronger and handling more weight way quicker than I had expected. A lot of noticeable drive and aggression toward my workouts. 

Day 26: No cardio, late trip to the gym after work. Awesome pumps today. 

Dumbbelll shoulder press:
35lb x 12
45lb x 10
55lb x 5

Dumbbell lateral raise:
35lb x 11
50lb x 10

Cable delt raise:
30lb x 10
50lb x 6

reverse dumbbell flye:
30lb x 10
40lb x 12

Cable pushdown:
140lb x 12
170lb x 7

Overhead bar press:(only lift I didn't improve my weight on today, wrist again.)
95lb x 8
85lb x 8

Seated tricep press:
60lb x 10
75lb x 6

Like I said excellent pumps. Felt great tonight, improving strength across the board. Drive and agression are great, still have an overall good feeling. Feeling fuller and tighter. Weight is still hovering around 195. 

I'm not turning into the hulk or climbing the walls, this is an OTC PH after all, differences are subtle but the 1-andro is def working for me. I wish I had something numeric, more concrete as evidence. Hopefully at the end of the cycle I can show some numbers to support my claims...... Either way, feelin good feelin great... how are you?


----------



## brato (Apr 9, 2011)

You're doing great! Keep it up.

You're up 10lbs and 6 reps on your deadlift in like 20 days, not bad.
Just a suggestion, after your last set of 6 reps on the big 3, go up 15lbs and do a set of 3.

Again great log man, lots of good info!


----------



## evanps (Apr 9, 2011)

*Day 27 and 28*

Day 27: work, nothing of note. 

Day 28: Felt great once I got myself together and to the gym.

Cardio: 
10 min warm up on elliptical

Leg Press:
360lb x 12
410lb x 11
460lb x 8

Hack squat: (this one went so much more smooth today, could actually get to smith machine.)
225lb x 10
275lb x 10
295lb x 8

Seated leg curl:
100lb x 12
115lb x 11
130lb x 7

 Stiff leg Deadlift:
225lb x 12
245lb x 10
265lb x 7

Calf press:(one warm up set then 3 rest-pause to failure)
520lb x 12
540lb x 12
540lb x 8
540b x 8

Seated Calf raise:
195lb x 10
205lb x 10

Awesome workout today. Had a hard time finding my motivation but once I got to it things went pretty damn good. Strength is showing awesome improvement for me on leg movements. Pretty excited about this. Only complaint is the friggin leg extension machine is still busted and there's no reasonable substitute in the gym. 

Wt was 160.5lb today, body fat still seems to be creeping downward but I'm up 3lb from start of cycle. This is for sure a welcome effect but neither mass or cut are particularly important to me on this cycle. Still feel good all around, got some tough but manageable back pumps today. But I"m pretty prone to these in the first place, not sure the andro is to blame, and they didn't interfere in any way. 

Anyway, nearing the close of the cycle. I had debated extending it but I'm going on a vacation soon and want to be done with PCT by then. Hit me up if anyone's out there.... and thanks for the support brato!


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 9, 2011)

nice work man. After this whats next? i might go on to DMZ. its going rock. are you going to try it out?


----------



## evanps (Apr 9, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> nice work man. After this whats next? i might go on to DMZ. its going rock. are you going to try it out?



Thanks man!

I really wanna try DMZ or the cynostane. After I get back from vacation I'm gonna get a couple bottles of one or the other. So many things I wanna try lol but I'm tryin to be financially responsible AND keep myself from getting hooked on cycles haha. A lil farther in the future, like this fall, I'm considering my first real bulk. I'd like to get to a real lean 190-200 by next yr.


----------



## evanps (Apr 10, 2011)

*Day 29*

Great weather, a lil steamy but I like it hot, so I pushed out almost three miles in the park and felt pretty damn good once I'd cooled off and hit the weights.

Cardio:
1 mile warm up at about 6.5-7 mph
2.5 miles of intervals. I'm a running addict

Decline bench:
135lb x 12
155lb x 10
205lb x 5

dumbbell incline bench:
50lb x 10
70 lb x 6

flat dumbbell flye:
55lb x 10
70lb x 6

concentration curls:
35lb x 10
45lb x 6

standing biceps curl: (wrist is significantly better, used the straight barbell so I didn't see an increase in wt but used the EZ last week.... The EZ has obvious meaning in my opinion lol)
100lb x 8
105lb x 6


Good day overall, may have wasted a lil too much steam with cardio but I still saw more gains today. Still feel good about my strength but I have to say I've seen a pretty noticeable decrease in my endurance today. BUT it was humid as hell and hot, didn't take in as much as usual prior to my run and yesterday was brutal on my legs..... so I don't attribute this to my cycle. Anyway, gonna be my final day of 1-andro tomorrow. I'll post up some final numbers along with my routine and hopefully get a few pics for comparison. Have enjoyed my cycle and will give a more detailed evaluation tomorrow or soon after. Thanks for readin and watchin!


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 12, 2011)

Yo Im on about a week in to my pct and im still seen results in the gym. its pretty cool! I thought I was going to whittle away but Im still kickin! whats going down man?


----------



## evanps (Apr 13, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Yo Im on about a week in to my pct and im still seen results in the gym. its pretty cool! I thought I was going to whittle away but Im still kickin! whats going down man?



Work at some other things at the moment. Bout to put a day in as we speak. Gonna HOPEFULLY get some pics, numbers and my last days log up tonight.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 13, 2011)

evanps said:


> Work at some other things at the moment. Bout to put a day in as we speak. Gonna HOPEFULLY get some pics, numbers and my last days log up tonight.



true dat holmes. Enjoy your vacation and hit me up when you get back.


----------



## evanps (Apr 14, 2011)

*Day 30 Final take*

Almost sad to see the andro go but I'm gonna keep kickin it. Run with this program another few weeks or so. 

Cardio: 20 min park run. bout 2 miles or a lil more

Dumbbell pullover: 
70lb x 10
70lb x 10
85lb x 9

Close grip pulldown:
170lb x 10
190lb x 5-> drop to 180 for 2 more

One arm dumbbell row:
80lb x 10
90lb x 8

Seated cable row:
170lb x 10
190lb x 6

Deadlift:
245lb x 9
265lb x 6

Pretty good workout today. Felt great about my strength gains. Some back pumps but manageable. 

So I'm going to do my final thoughts here. I wanted to gain strength and the simplest way I can think to do this is to show my last set to failure for each movement of the blood and guts routine. This could be a long one but I like numbers as evidence

decline bench
165lb x 10 --> 205lb x 5 

dumbbell incline bench:
65lb x 7 -->70lb x 6

Dumbbell Flye:
55lb x 7 -->70lb x 6

d-bell pullover:
70lb x 7 -->85lb x 9

close-grip pulldown:
170b x 6 -->190lb x 5

one arm row:
80lb x 8--> 90lb x 8

seated cable row:
160lb x 6--> 190lb x 6

deadlift:
255lb x 9 -->265kb x 6

dumbbell shoulder press:
45lb x 5--> 55lb x 5

d-bell lateral raise:
45lb x 9 --> 50lb x 10

cable delt raise:
40lb x 6--> 50lb x 6

reverse flyes:
35lb x 10 --> 40lb x 12

cable pushdowns:
130lb x 7 --> 170lb x 7

leg press:
410lb x 10 --> 460lb x 8

hack squat:
225lb x 8 -->295lb x 8

seated leg curl:
115 x 9--> 130lb x 7

stiff leg deadlift:
225lb x 12 --> 265lb x 7

calf press:
520lb x 6 --> 540lb x 8

seated calf raise:
185lb x 11-->205lb x 10

Body measurements:
wt: 160lb +3lb
bf%: 7.5 -`2% (my BF is def not 7.5% but the same techniques were used to measure and shows a drop of 2.4%... my guess is a change of about 1-2% but who knows)

Chest: +0.5"
arms: +1"
Abd: -0.5"

Shew thats a long one.. sorry...Was hard for me to quantify strength gains on paper. Not sure these numbers are going to accurately portray things as warm up sets varied as well. BUT I will say my strength is soooo far from my pre-cycle baseline. 

Take these numbers as u will but I've seen a noticeable difference. I imagine my chest arms and abd measurements don't really show changes significant enough to consider, just something to add. Saw some great strides in strength. zero to very little sides (oily skin, slightly more acne) with obvious changes in BF and strength. Felt great on cycle. Still feel great. Would definitely recommend 1-andro to anyone new to the hormone/steroid world. Great produce Prince!!

Included some after pics.... No eye popping differences but just for the sake of being thorough.


----------

